# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Our room overlooking the Grotto pool and beach  Grotto Beach looking toward Christiansted  The wedding site on the Mermaid Beach  Processional with a local flavor  The party  The beautiful bride  Perf

## JEK

Our room overlooking the Grotto pool and beach

 


Grotto Beach looking toward Christiansted

 


The wedding site on the Mermaid Beach



 



Processional with a local flavor

 


The party

 


The beautiful bride


 




Perfect time of the day . . .

----------

